# Early 20th Century Illinois Central.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK OK.. I know there are about 2 people on here that model Illinois Central in Large Scale (Right Leon...). 

But.. have any of you come across any images or information on early 20th century Illinois Central passenger coaches? Specifically I'm researching paint schemes and lettering fonts.

So far all I have managed to find is this..










Not a bad start, but I could sure use more..
If you stumble across anything please let me know.
Thanks guys..

DF


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, You might take a look at www.trainweb.org/passengercars/indicies/l.htm. While the number of images of later IC passenger cars outnumber the earlier ones, there are some (both black and white and color) of early wooden passenger cars that you may find helpful. 


hi Dave, From Peter Bunce - as moderator - the url is slightly wrong. It should be



http://www.trainweb.org/passengercars/Indices/I.htm

the' l' character towards the end should be a capital i - as 'I' - very easy to do!! I found out by looking for it, very interesting site - thanks for the way there!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

The Illinois Central was home to some of teh finest trains in the country. The Panama Limited was as good as they come as was the later City of New Orleans. Both have had extensive writeups though perhaps only the Panama Limited qualifies as early 20th Century.

I have a modest library for referencing passenger trains of roads like the IC but I did find extensive chapters in both Dubin's work Some Classic Trains and in Beebe & Clegg's work The Trains We Rode vol 1. Besides the text, some great pics of fine passenger trains. 

Of course, much more info could be found if you were to join an IC historical society.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike.. perfect, perfect, perfect.. That's just what I was looking for, excellent reference page, thank you. 


Doug. You are preaching to the chior. I'm the first in three generation in my family that hasn't made a carreer of the IC. My great grandfather, both granfathers, my Dad and Mom all were employed by the IC. I spent a few summers on a rail crew myself through High School & college. 

When ever we'd travel to visit my Grandparents we'd usually ride the Panama or the City of New Orleans. I still have very fond memories of those trips. 

Thanks for your referencences as well, I'll look into them.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Love those early passenger coaches Dave! Are you modeling them? I have a VHS video of some of the dark colored coaches that I just had given to me and watched it a couple nites ago. The title of the video is "Steam in the 50's" from the Camera of Jerry Carson. It's a Green Frog Productions, LTD. It covers 14 different railroads of steam. Illinois Central was one of them. 
Also, Thanks Mike and Peter Bunce for the web page you posted.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Leon, I'm planning on putting together an early 20th century (1920's or 30's ) IC passenger train. I'm thinking I'll use a set of four Bachmann Jackson-Sharp passenger coaches (baggage, combine, coach, observation) and an Annie 4-6-0. I'll probably get the EBT coaches as the coach body color seems the closest and just paint the roof black, then reletter for IC. I'd get the painted, unlettered Annie and finish it off in IC. I have the graphics for all the IC logos from the inception to present day. I'd just need to get a few decals made ( ummmm.....Stan ???) 

Just doing my homework.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, you have any photograph painting your gp-38 IC?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet Bryan, I'll try to get a few tomorrow..


----------

